
Fab.com Hits A Million Users, Is Raising Many Millions of Dollars - kacy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/14/fab-com-hits-a-million-users-is-raising-many-millions-of-dollars/
======
ruski4050
Have these burst deal sites (Gilt, Fab, etc.) even proven to be profitable?
With people worrying, and almost constantly bashing, daily deal sites such as
Groupon and LivingSocial, one can only wonder if these are next.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Fab claims to be profitable (and have been for a while). I'm not sure if
they'll switch their strategy for large-scale growth/marketing. We'll see.

